# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Video of Thailand Trip

## gosundevils96

I put this video together of a recent trip I made to Thailand.  It's rather condensed, but might give one an idea of what some of the areas are like if they are contemplating making a visit to Thailand.  

Video: Link

----------


## Toni

Nice video.  Thanks for that glimpse of a very different part of the world...

----------


## Petri

Awesome!

Somehow we've managed to always pass Thailand despite being a very popular holiday destination from here and even having a friend living there.  Now I know we'll be going there..

Is the contemporary hotel Beach Republic on Lamai Beach?

----------


## gosundevils96

Thank you -

Yes, Beach Republic is on Lamai Beach.  Depending on the tide, however, there really isn't much beachfront.  Instead, one would spend their time at the pool, which has plenty of beach chairs.  In addition, the main part of town is not within walking distance ....so taxis or a rental car is a must.  Overall, we loved Beach Republic and honestly found their service to be the best of anywhere we have ever stayed.  It is slightly offset by the somewhat remote, like location.  

We really enjoyed our trip to Thailand.  It is nothing like St Barts, but to compare the two places would be unrealistic.  

I am sure your friend who lives in Thailand can provide you with far more information than I am able to, but feel free to ask any questions....

Regards

----------


## Cheri

Beautiful scenery, interesting and very nicely done ...thanks for sharing!

----------


## julianne

Well-done---especially the water scenes. Thanks for sharing. The music is great and perfectly timed to accentuate the video stream. You should do travelogues!

----------


## tim

Spectacular!

----------


## ReneeRash

Wow, it's so beautiful there! I love those islands and beaches, the colors are so lush and vivid.

----------

